# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Bootsplash unter Debian-SID und Kernel 2.6.4

## TheGhost

Guten Abend zusammen,
nachdem ich nun längere vergeblich versucht habe den Bootsplashscreen unter SID mittels den Anleitungen unter www.bootsplash.org zu installieren habe ich das heute dann auf anderem Wege hinbekommen.
Das Thema ist schon häufig gefragt worden, daher dieser Tipp hier. Wenn`s "ein alter Hut" ist dann kann es auch gerne wieder gelöscht werden.
 Erstmal den Kernel patchen mit dem zum Kernel passenden Patch! 

*Patchquelle*: 

www.bootsplash.de

oder

http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/

*Patchbefehl:*

cd /usr/src/kernel-source-XXX
                       patch -p1 < /usr/src/kernel-source-2.6.4/patch-2.6.4-ck2 (je nach verwendetem Patch anpassen!!!)
		       make menuconfig (hier unter "Device Drivers/Graphics Support/"  Bootsplash aktivieren)
		       make clean
		       make bzImage
		       make modules
		       make modules_install
		       cp /usr/src/kernel-source-XXX/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/SowiederneueKernelheißensoll
Link setzen nach / , lilo anpassen, lilo ausführen, reboot ... 
		        ...halt so wie der Kernel gebastelt wird;-)

Danach folgende inoffizielle Quelle in die /etc/apt/sources.list eintragen:
#bootsplash.de
#Debian Files: 

deb http://www.bootsplash.de/files/debian unstable main 
deb-src http://www.bootsplash.de/files/debian unstable main

apt-get update

Ein apt-cache search bootsplash zeigt folgende Pakete an:  

bootsplash - Enables a graphical boot screen
bootsplash-theme-debian-tux - The Debian Tux bootsplash theme
bootsplash-theme-debian-wave - Debian wave bootsplash theme
bootsplash-theme-debiantux - The Debian Tux bootsplash theme
bootsplash-theme-linux - The Default Linux bootsplash theme
bootsplash-theme-matrix - The Matrix bootsplash theme
bootsplash-theme-tuxntosh - The Tuxntosh bootsplash theme
kernel-patch-bootsplash - Bootsplash enables a graphical boot screen (kernel-patch)
sysv-rc-bootsplash - Bootsplash patches to rc/rcS files

Nun die gewünschten Pakete ziehen.
Danach kann man dann mittels Raute die inoffiziellen Quellen wieder rausnehmen ;-)
Unter /etc/lilo.config eintragen:
initrd=/boot/initrd.splash  (oder den vorab gewählten Ort der initrd.splash-Datei, die Abfrage erfolgt wahrend der Installation der Pakete)
vga=791 (je nach Auflösung des Splashscreenbildes)
append="...splash=verbose..." oder "...splash=silent..." je nach Wunsch.
 Zum Schluß ein "lilo" und reboot.
 Wenn alles geklappt hat erscheint beim booten der gewünschte Splashscreen. 
Der Vorteil ist das duch die Sources.List-Einträge das ganze Getüddel von bootsplash.org entfällt.
Bei mir hat das so schnell und einwandfrei hingehauen.
O.K., dann mal viel Spaß damit und Gruß ins Gemeindeleben
Gruß Thomas

Alle wichtigen Kernel-Einstellungen nebst einer kompletten Anleitung für Debian-SID und Slackware findet Ihr in der angehängten pdf-File!

----------


## kane32

Funktioniert super...
Eine kleine Frage hab ich allerdings noch, bezüglich der Progressbar:
Sie bewegt sich zwar, aber nach der Hälfte wechselt es auf die Konsole. Ich hätte es aber gerne, dass der Balken angezeigt wird, bis X startet. Kann ich da irgendwas machen?

----------


## TheGhost

> Funktioniert super...
> Eine kleine Frage hab ich allerdings noch, bezüglich der Progressbar:
> Sie bewegt sich zwar, aber nach der Hälfte wechselt es auf die Konsole. Ich hätte es aber gerne, dass der Balken angezeigt wird, bis X startet. Kann ich da irgendwas machen?


Hi,
schön das es bei Dir auch funktioniert!
Das Problem habe ich auch, bin aber noch nicht weitergekommen.
Werde heute später mal rumtesten, solltest Du oder irgendwer hier eine Lösung haben dann bitte her damit!!!!
Gruß Thomas

----------


## da\/id

schön, danke ich kannte das gar nicht

ich hab mal den verbose mode genommen und das schaut ja echt heiß aus und die anleitung hat sehr geholfen

mfg david

----------


## kane32

Heureka!
Mit 2.6.5 und dem passenden bootsplash-patch funktionierts =)
Der Statusbalken läuft ganz durch.

----------


## TheGhost

> Heureka!
> Mit 2.6.5 und dem passenden bootsplash-patch funktionierts =)
> Der Statusbalken läuft ganz durch.


Hi,
ich habe den patch den Du im anderen thread genannt hast gerade probiert, bekomme aber ebenfalls die Meldung 
patch unexpectedly ends in middle of line
patch: **** Only garbage was found in the patch input.
Was mach` ich falsch oder wie hast du das hingebogen?
Gruß Thomas

----------


## kane32

Aktualisier mal den Thread  :Wink: 
Ich hab einen funktionierenden Patch gefunden.
http://dediziert.org/~tyrant/linux/b...1.4-2.6.5.diff

----------


## da\/id

danke kane32, den hab ich schon vergeblich gesucht, habs beim alten kernel inzwischen ausprobiert

mfg david

----------


## kane32

Jetzt hätte ich nochmal eine Frage....
Im Moment ist das Splashbild nur auf einem Terminal zu sehen (tty0).
Wie krieg ich es hin, dass es auf jeder Konsole zu sehen ist?

----------


## TheGhost

> Jetzt hätte ich nochmal eine Frage....
> Im Moment ist das Splashbild nur auf einem Terminal zu sehen (tty0).
> Wie krieg ich es hin, dass es auf jeder Konsole zu sehen ist?


Hi kane32
ich hatte danach heute auch schon gesucht aber "nur" ein paar Anleitungen zu Suse gefunden.
Eine erste Adresse ist vielleicht
http://archlinux.org/docs/en/howto/b...ash-howto.html
Unter Punkt 4.2 geht es in die Richtung.
Weiter bin ich aber leider auch noch nicht.
Bastel gerade 2.6.5 und werde dann morgen nochmal weiter dran googeln ;-)
Gruß

----------


## palm-man

Hallo,

vielen Dank für dein Howto! Der Bootsplash läuft bei mir jetzt auch unter Kernel 2.6.5  :Smilie: 
Ich kannte die sources.list-Einträge noch nicht, mir war's immer zu aufwendig die Dateien selbst anzupassen. Jetzt geht's und in den 15 Sekunden, in denen das System startet, kommt ein hübscher Bootscreen.
Bei mir trat noch ein "Fehler" auf: es kam zuerst kein Bootsplash. Das lag daran, dass ich die Framebuffer-Auflösung auf 1280x1024 gestellt hatte und es dafür keinen Bootsplash gab. Nun hab ich sie auf 1024x768 gestellt - es geht.

----------


## kane32

> Hi kane32
> ich hatte danach heute auch schon gesucht aber "nur" ein paar Anleitungen zu Suse gefunden.
> Eine erste Adresse ist vielleicht
> http://archlinux.org/docs/en/howto/b...ash-howto.html
> Unter Punkt 4.2 geht es in die Richtung.
> Weiter bin ich aber leider auch noch nicht.
> Bastel gerade 2.6.5 und werde dann morgen nochmal weiter dran googeln ;-)
> Gruß


Klappt hervorragend mit diesem Script. Einfach anpassen, in /etc/init.d/local eintragen, "update-rc.d local defaults 80" machen, und freuen   :Smilie:  
Jetzt funktionierts bei mir endlich vollständig perfekt   :Big Grin:

----------


## debian-climber

Muchas gracias....hat bei mir ebenfalls wunderbar geklappt -> bis auf die Progressbar...die geht bei mir leider noch nicht. An was könnte das liegen? Bei mir fängt sie erst gar nicht an einen Fortschritt anzuzeigen....

Bei der Gelegenheit: Habt ihr zufällig auch ne partition mit loop-aes verschlüsselt? Hat sich von einer schon die Mühe gemacht das Startscript zu erweitern, dass man nach dem Passwort auch 2 oder mehrmal gefragt wird?

Viele Grüsse,
Matthias

----------


## kane32

> Muchas gracias....hat bei mir ebenfalls wunderbar geklappt -> bis auf die Progressbar...die geht bei mir leider noch nicht. An was könnte das liegen? Bei mir fängt sie erst gar nicht an einen Fortschritt anzuzeigen....
> 
> Bei der Gelegenheit: Habt ihr zufällig auch ne partition mit loop-aes verschlüsselt? Hat sich von einer schon die Mühe gemacht das Startscript zu erweitern, dass man nach dem Passwort auch 2 oder mehrmal gefragt wird?
> 
> Viele Grüsse,
> Matthias


sysv-rc-bootsplash - Bootsplash patches to rc/rcS files 

Hast du das installiert?

----------


## debian-climber

natürlich nicht   :Big Grin:  

vielen dank...jetzt klappts auch mit dem Fortschrittsbalken...
Hatte noch das Problem, dass ich beim laden des Kernels bestimmt 20 sek warten musste...
Die Option "compact" in der lilo.conf hat das behoben....1sec und er bootet.

Viele Grüsse,
Matthias

----------


## kane32

> Date: Tue, 6 Apr 2004 20:13:50 +0200
> From: Oliver Sorge <oliver@dediziert.org>
> To: bootsplash-discussion@lists.sourceforge.net
> Subject: Re: [bootsplash] Kernel 2.6.5 Patch available
> 
> Hi,
> 
> On Tue, 6 Apr 2004 10:52:11 -0700
> Jess Mahan <jess@digitalssg.net> wrote:
> ...


Lag also definitv am Kernel dass der Balken nicht durchlief  :Wink:

----------


## Columbo0815

Hi,

werde ich bei Gelegenheit testen! Wobei mir da einfällt: Gab es nicht mal einen Bug in Verbindung mit Ali-Chipsätzen und NVIDIA-Grafikkarten? pcm, hab ich das nicht von dir? Wie siehts aus, besteht der Bug im aktuellen Kernel noch?

Gruß Columbo

----------


## spunz

ich hab ein kleines problem mit dem bootsplash unter kernel 2.6.5

ich kann den splashscreen sehen, auch der balken funktioniert wunderbar. nach einiger zeit hängt mein pc und ich kann nur per ssh einsteigen da keine tastatureingaben mehr möglich sind?

----------


## TheGhost

Hi,
nachdem ich ein paar Tage auswärts arbeiten mußte konnte ich mich heute dann auch mal wieder mit dem Bootsplash beschäftigen.
Ich habe  etwas rumgesucht und für Kernel 2.6.4 auf http://dediziert.org/~tyrant/linux/bootsplash/
den Patch http://dediziert.org/~tyrant/linux/b...-2.6.4-r3.diff
getestet. Und damit klappt es auch mit der Progressbar so wie es sein soll!
Die startet sofort und endet wenn das NVIDIA-Logo erscheint. Beim Runterfahren ebenso.
Also damit geht es. Auf der Seite sind auch div. andere Patches für alle 2.6er Versionen. Zu den anderen Patches kann ich allerdings nichts sagen.
@ spunz:
Kernel 2.6.5 macht bei mir nur Ärger, wenn ich den starte dann habe ich auf dem Monitor nach X-Start waagerecht verlaufend seltsame Punkte. Bei gleicher .conf wie unter Kernel 2.6.4. Mit und ohne NVIDIA-Treiber.
Und wenn ich in Konsole 1 wechsel dann habe ich nur ein buntes Bild und die Kiste hängt.
Warum das so ist weiß ich (noch) nicht, jedenfalls bleibe ich erstmal bei 2.6.4!
Auf der o.g. Seite gibt es übrigens auch eine ganze Menge an Themes.
Vielleicht ist das ja noch interessant.
Gruß Thomas

Edit:
2.6.5 läuft nun bei mir ohne Probleme, habe in der .config nochmal die Grafikeinstellungen überprüft und mal die Logo`s rausgenommen. Nun klappt alles.
Gepatched habe ich mit diesem Patch:
http://dediziert.org/~tyrant/linux/b...1.4-2.6.5.diff

----------


## TheGhost

Und um`s abzurunden nun noch meine Einträge in der /etc/init.d/rcS:
/usr/sbin/splash -n -s -u 1 /etc/bootsplash/themes/mein Theme/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg
/usr/sbin/splash -n -s -u 2 /etc/bootsplash/themes/mein Theme/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg
/usr/sbin/splash -n -s -u 3 /etc/bootsplash/themes/mein Theme/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg
/usr/sbin/splash -n -s -u 4 /etc/bootsplash/themes/mein Theme/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg
/usr/sbin/splash -n -s -u 5 /etc/bootsplash/themes/mein Theme/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg

Diese Einträge anpassen, einfach unten dranhängen, den X-Server neu starten und dann sollte das Theme auf allen Konsolen erscheinen.
Was mir nun nur noch fehlt ist ein nettes Silent-Theme mit Progressbar in 1280x1024. Habe zwar schon ein paar Anleitungen gefunden wie man eine Progressbar in einem Bild erstellt doch da bin ich noch nicht so ganz durchgestiegen. ;-)
Und ein nettes Theme in 1280x1024 mit Progressbar habe ich noch nicht gefunden.
Wer sich selber dran versuchen möchte der kann u.a. hier mal nachsehen:
http://bulma.net/impresion.phtml?nIdNoticia=1812
So, dann mal viel Spaß damit,
Gruß Thomas

----------


## FBN

Hallo,

wirklich super Anleitung! Den Kernel (2.6.5) zu patchen hat auch wunderbar funktioniert, allerdings lassen sich die Bootsplash-Pakete nicht installieren:



```
apt-get install bootsplash
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
The following extra packages will be installed:
  bootsplash-theme-debian-tux
Suggested packages:
  kernel-patch-bootsplash
Recommended packages:
  sysv-rc-bootsplash
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  bootsplash bootsplash-theme-debian-tux
0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
Need to get 0B/113kB of archives.
After unpacking 410kB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] 
Selecting previously deselected package bootsplash-theme-debian-tux.
(Reading database ... 93221 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking bootsplash-theme-debian-tux (from .../bootsplash-theme-debian-tux_0.2-                                                                                                                                                    2_i386.deb) ...
Selecting previously deselected package bootsplash.
Unpacking bootsplash (from .../bootsplash_3.0.7-9_i386.deb) ...
Setting up bootsplash-theme-debian-tux (0.2-2) ...
Setting up bootsplash (3.0.7-9) ...
dpkg: error processing bootsplash (--configure):
 subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
Errors were encountered while processing:
 bootsplash
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```

Dieses Ergebnis bekomme ich auch wenn ich die Pakete runterlade und per dpkg -i installieren moechte. Auch die aelteren Versionen lassen sich einfach nicht installieren.

Systemstand ist aktuelles Debian/unstable (von gestern, 10.04.04) mit Kernel 2.6.5

Gruss,
  Frank

----------


## da\/id

jo sowas kommt bei mir auch



```
Setting up bootsplash (3.0.7-9) ...
Building bootsplash initrd image...
cp: cannot stat `.orig': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `': No such file or directory
dpkg: error processing bootsplash (--configure):
 subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 bootsplash
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```

mfg david

----------


## FBN

Laut dem Maintainer des Pakets ist das ein bekannter Bug, er schaut sich das mal an hat er gemeint.

Bleibt wohl nichts anderes uebrig als auf eine neue Version zu warten ..

----------


## buffoon

Ich hab hier auch ein Problem:
ich hab alles so gemacht wie beschrieben... aber es kommt der fehler, wenn ich lilo ausführe:

Fatal: /: neither a reg. file nor a block dev.

ich hab mal geschaut, ob die datei in /initrd/ existiert, aber da drinnen ist nix.

was kann ich denn da tun?   :Confused:

----------


## tsuribito

Dir fehlt der Framebuffer Support im Kernel.
Da steht, was du alles im Kernel brauchst
http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49036

----------


## TheGhost

Hallo mal wieder,
um nun noch "einen drauf zu setzen" kann man das ganze noch auf die Höhe treiben indem die Schrift in der Konsole farblich nach eigenem Geschmack verändert wird.
Hierzu habe ich mir mal angesehen wie das bei Knoppix gemacht wird.
Das ganze spielt sich in den Startscripten ab die unter /etc/init.d/ liegen.
Hier mal mein verändertes Script von nvtv:
#!/bin/bash

PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

DAEMON=/usr/sbin/nvtvd
NAME=nvtvd
DESC="NVidia TV-Out server"

NORMAL="[0;39m"
RED="[1;31m"
GREEN="[1;32m"
YELLOW="[1;33m"
BLUE="[1;34m"
MAGENTA="[1;35m"
CYAN="[1;36m"
WHITE="[1;37m"



test -x $DAEMON || exit 0

# Include defaults if available
if [ -f /etc/default/nvtv ]
then
    . /etc/default/nvtv
fi

set -e

case "$1" in
    start)
        echo -n "${BLUE}Starting $DESC: $NAME"
        if start-stop-daemon --quiet --stop --signal 0 --exec $DAEMON
        then
            echo " ${GREEN}already running."
        else
            if start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --background --exec $DAEMON \
                -- $DAEMON_OPTS
            then
                echo "."
            else
                echo "$NAME failed to start."
            fi
        fi
        ;;
    stop)
        echo -n "${BLUE}Stopping $DESC: $NAME"
        if start-stop-daemon --quiet --stop --signal 0 --exec $DAEMON
        then
            start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --exec $DAEMON
            # Now we wait for it to die
            num=0
            while start-stop-daemon --quiet --stop --signal 0 --exec $DAEMON
            do
                num=$[$num+1]
                if [ $num -gt 10 ]
                then
                    echo -n " ${GREEN}not died"
                    break
                fi
                sleep 1
            done
            echo "."
        else
            echo " not running."
        fi
        ;;
    restart|force-reload)
        $0 stop
        $0 start
        ;;
    *)
        N=/etc/init.d/$NAME
        echo "Usage: $N {start|stop|restart|force-reload}" >&2
        exit 1
        ;;
esac

exit 0
Wie zu sehen ist habe ich oben die Ansi-Colors eingetragen und dann Veränderungen vorgenommen bei z.B. "echo -n "${BLUE}Stopping $DESC: $NAME" "
So muß jedes Script verändert werden von dem Meldungen beim Booten gebracht werden.
ABER VORSICHT: WENN JEMAND DAS SO MACHEN MÖCHTE DANN AUF ALLE FÄLLE VORHER DIE SCRIPTE SICHERN. SOLLTE WAS SCHIEF LAUFEN DANN MÜSSEN DIE ORIGINALEN SCRIPTE WIEDER EINGEFÜGT WERDEN, ICH HATTE EINEN FEHLER BEIM ALSA-SCRIPT UND HABE DANN KNOPPIX GEBOOTET UM AUF DIE SID-DATEIEN ZUGREIFEN ZU KÖNNEN UND DAS SCRIPT AUSGETAUSCHT. DANACH GING WIEDER ALLES. ANSONSTEN KANN DER RECHNER BEIM BOOTEN HÄNGEN. WIE IMMER SO GILT AUCH HIER DATENSICHERUNG ALS SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH!!!
Wie es dannn aussehen kann das zeigt mein Screenshot der Konsole. Siehe Anhang.
 Das ganze ist ein Spaß der jedoch u.a. durch die Updaterei von SID viel Arbeit bedeutet. Ist ein bischen was für`s Auge. Eventuell gibt es auch andere Wege um das zu machen, so habe ich das auf meinem System erledigt und es läuft.
Gruß Thomas

----------


## TheGhost

> Na gut das gehe ich jetzt mal testen hoffe das klappt - dann könnte ich mich endlich meinem Soundproblem widmen   . 
> 
> Aber erstmal schauen das ich das hinbekomme - danach versuche ich noch das ganze in Farbe 'ala KnoppiX und dann ist das booting state of the art  .
> 
> 
> 
> Danke schon mal im Vorraus ...
> 
> *EDIT:* Also nun klappts :0) !
> ...


Hi,
Du kannst es Dir relativ einfach machen mit eigenen Bildern indem Du Dir ein eigenes Theme erstellst mir eigenen Bildern, kopierst die funktionierenden config-Dateien in das neu erstellte Theme und dann gibst Du folgenden Befehl ein:
splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/themes/DEIN-THEME/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg> /boot/initrd.splash   (als root!)
Hier natürlich die Auflösung anpassen.
Also im Prinzip alles übernehmen vom installierten Theme, den Namen ändern, Bilder durch eigene ersetzen, die entsprechenden Zeilen in der config ändern (also Pfad zu den Bildern)  und fertig.
Unter http://www.kde-look.org kannst Du mal den Suchbegriff "bootsplash" eingeben, da gibt es schonmal `ne Menge.
Oder gib` mal bei google "bootsplash-themes", "debian+bootsplash", "debian+wallpaper" oder sowas ein, es findet sich schon einiges.
Was bei eigenen Bildern nur problematisch wird ist die Progressbar. Da hatte ich bisher noch weder Zeit noch Lust mich einzuarbeiten, werde mich aber bald mal näher damit beschäftigen wenn`s mal wieder regnet ;-)
Ich hoffe es hilft Dir. 
Sollte was schiefgehen so kannst Du jederzeit mittels "dpkg-reconfigure bootsplash" alles wieder in den installierten Zustand zurücksetzen.
Gruß Thomas

----------


## Toff

```
Setting up bootsplash (3.0.7-9) ...
Building bootsplash initrd image...
cp: cannot stat `.orig': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `': No such file or directory
usw.
```

Exakt der Fehler kommt bei mir auch vor...FBN meinte der Fehler sei bekannt. Konnte jedoch nichts darüber finden. Gibt es mittlerweile Lösungen dafür?

Danke
Toff

----------


## zeeman

> ```
> Setting up bootsplash (3.0.7-9) ...
> Building bootsplash initrd image...
> cp: cannot stat `.orig': No such file or directory
> cp: cannot stat `': No such file or directory
> usw.
> ```
> 
> Exakt der Fehler kommt bei mir auch vor...FBN meinte der Fehler sei bekannt. Konnte jedoch nichts darüber finden. Gibt es mittlerweile Lösungen dafür?
> ...


selbe version von bootsplash hier auf debian sid.

Setting up bootsplash (3.0.7-9) ...
Building bootsplash initrd image...
cp: cannot stat `/boot.orig': No such file or directory
cp: omitting directory `/boot'
dpkg: error processing bootsplash (--configure):
 subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 bootsplash

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## buffoon

hmm. bei mir scheint alles zu funktionieren... nur seh ich keinen bootsplash... Im kernel ist alles aktiviert und sonst hab ich auch alles gemacht... hat jemand nen vorschlag?

----------


## TheGhost

> hmm. bei mir scheint alles zu funktionieren... nur seh ich keinen bootsplash... Im kernel ist alles aktiviert und sonst hab ich auch alles gemacht... hat jemand nen vorschlag?


Hi,
check nochmal alle Einstellungen im Kernel, also alle Einstellungen mit denen abgleichen wie auf der ersten Seite hier beschrieben. Und auch an " Initial RAM Disk Support" denken!!
Dann die Auflösung richtig einstellen in lilo!
Eventuell ein dpkg-reconfigure bootsplash um alles nochmal neu einzurichten.
Ich habe es so wie hier beschrieben mittlerweile öfters gemacht und es hat noch keinerlei Probleme gegeben.
Einzig die Progressbar scheint wohl nur bei einer Auflösung von max. 1024x768 zu funktionieren, darüber klappt die nicht mehr.
Zur Not poste doch mal die Einstellungen Deines Kernel hier oder von mir aus auch als PN, irgendwie muß das zu richten sein.
Gruß Thomas

----------


## buffoon

das zeug von der lilo.conf:



```
image=/linux2.6.6
   root=/dev/hda2
   label="Linux_2.6.6"
   read-only
   vga=791
   append="splash=silent"
   initrd=/boot/initrd.splash
```

Im anhang ist die config vom Kernel.

Und was ich auch interressant finde ist in der syslog:



```
May 12 21:19:43 buffoon kernel: RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.
```

----------


## kane32

initrd=/boot/initrd.splash  <= diese datei gibt es, und da ist auch das bootsplash-theme drin?

----------


## TheGhost

Hi,
und dann teste mal wie es ist wenn Du lilo in der Append-Zeile ein "video=vesafb" verpasst.
Die .config schau` ich mir bei Bedarf dann morgen mal genauer an.
Gruß

----------


## buffoon

also die /boot/initrd.splash existiert. Wenn ich video=vesafb rein knalle ist immer noch das gleiche.

----------


## TheGhost

Ähm, mal ganz blöd gefragt, ich vermisse in Deiner .config den Punkt:

# Bootsplash configuration
#
CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH=y

Ich hoffe das Du den Punkt nur rausgenommen hast hier im Posting oder ich blind bin, kann ja auch sein...  :Smilie: 
Und vielleicht solltest Du Dich testweise für max. 1 Logo entscheiden. Ob das unbedingt damit zu tun hat weiß ich zwar nicht aber ich habe seinerzeit auch rumgetestet und mit 3 Logo-Möglichkieten wollte es bei mir nicht. Hab`s mittlerweile ganz raus genommen.
Erscheint bei Dir denn ein Logo beim booten?
Wenn ja dann sollte es auch mit richtig gepatchtem Kernel beim Bootsplash klappen.
Versuch`s nochmal und gib` Bescheid.
Gruß

----------


## buffoon

Uff...

Das geht einfach nicht. das zeug in der config ist jetzt drinnen... Aber immer noch das gleiche. Hab auch nur den debian-tux bootsplash drinnen. Noch ne idee?

----------


## TheGhost

Hi,
eine schwere Geburt  :Smilie: 

Erstmal die Frage ob Du denn zumindest das Bootlogo (der Pinguin oben links) sehen kannst (zur Sicherheit denn dann stimmt schonmal alles mit Framebuffer).

Versuch dann mal folgendes:
Als root in die Konsole und ein 
splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/themes/deinTheme/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg> /boot/initrd.splash
So wird die initrd-Datei im /boot-Verzeichnis nochmal neu angelegt.
Ein lilo hinterher und neu booten.

Sonst nochmal alles neu installieren, vorher mittels apt-get remove --purge alle Pakete die mit dem Bootsplash zu tun haben deinstallieren, also bootsplash, bootsplash-theme und auch sysv-rc-bootsplash!!!
Dann nochmal von vorne anfangen.
So haben wir hier heute ein Debian-SID mit Bootsplash versorgt bei dessen Installation erst die im Thread hier geposteten Fehler kamen.
Nach Deinstallation und neuer Install klappte es dann.

Wenn das alles nicht klappt weiß ich leider auch nicht mehr weiter.

Viel Glück dabei & Gruß

----------


## buffoon

Uff. das geht einfach net. Hab jetzt alles versucht   :Confused:  

buffoon

----------


## TheGhost

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir heute mal die Kernel-Sourcen 2.6.6 von Debian besorgt und versucht damit den Bootsplash zu aktivieren. Das scheint mit den Debian-gepatchten Sourcen und sowohl dem 2.6.5er als auch 2.6.6er Patch
von  http://www.bootsplash.de/files/ nicht zu funktionieren. Mit dem original Kernel von www.kernel.org klappt es jedoch.
Sollte jemand einen funktionierenden Patch für die 2.6.6er Sourcen von Debian finden so postet das dann bitte hier.
Gruß ins Gemeindeleben!

----------


## Apoll

Hallo,

Leider funktioniert bootsplash bei mir auch noch nicht.  :Frown: 
Ich habe meinen 2.6.5 (von kernel.org) mit den richtigen Sourcen für bootsplash gepatcht und alle nötigen Treiber sind im Kernel drin. (Framebuffer, Initial RAM Disk Support, Bootsplash..)

Danach habe ich mir via apt-get bootsplash, ein theme (debian-tux) und sysv-rc-bootsplash installiert. Bei der Installation wurde mir auch meine /boot/initrd.splash angelegt. Alles ohne Fehlermeldungen

Auch in der lilo.conf sollte alles passen, hier der Auszug:



```
append="splash=verbose"
vga=791

default=Linux

image=/vmlinuz
        label=Linux
        read-only
        initrd=/boot/initrd.splash
...
```

Dennoch seh ich leider außer dem kleinen Tux links oben nichts beim booten...  :Frown: 
Wäre toll, wenn jemand Rat weiß.

Im Anhang noch meine .config

MfG, Philipp

----------


## da\/id

jo ich hab den silent mode...
und ich seh auch nichts weiter ausser den tux rechts oben und dann nur noch so graue striche
vielleicht stimmt ja irgendwas mit der auflösung nicht oder so
weiß da vielleicht jemand rat?

mfg david

----------


## Apoll

Es ist mir jetzt etwas peinlich, das zu posten, aber: Ich hab tatsächlich den Initial RAM Support im Kernel vergessn....   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Funktioniert jetzt! Danke für das klasse Tutorial, TheGhost!  :Smilie: 

MfG, Philipp

----------


## TheGhost

> Es ist mir jetzt etwas peinlich, das zu posten, aber: Ich hab tatsächlich den Initial RAM Support im Kernel vergessn....  
> 
> Funktioniert jetzt! Danke für das klasse Tutorial, TheGhost! 
> 
> MfG, Philipp


Hi Apoll,
schön das es bei Dir nun klappt und nix zu danken, so lebt Linux!
Und peinlich brauch Dir das auch nicht zu sein, sowas passiert wohl jedem immer wieder  :Smilie: 
Gruß

----------


## buffoon

Ich hab im Kernel noch ne option gefunden. Die hieß glaub ich "ROM Disk support" oder so ähnlich. Ich hab gesehen, dass ist für kleinere RAM disks notwendig. Ich hab das mal rein gemacht. War noch net drinnen. Werde noch mal ne meldung machen.

----------


## TheGhost

> Ich hab im Kernel noch ne option gefunden. Die hieß glaub ich "ROM Disk support" oder so ähnlich. Ich hab gesehen, dass ist für kleinere RAM disks notwendig. Ich hab das mal rein gemacht. War noch net drinnen. Werde noch mal ne meldung machen.


Hi, ich glaube Du meinst "RAM Disk Support" und das muß rein! Hatte ich Dir aber letztens auch schon gepostet!
Egal, rein damit in den Kernel, dann klappt das bestimmt.
Viel Glück & Gruß

----------


## buffoon

Nö, das mein ich nicht. ich meine (copy&paste :Smilie: 



```
  <*> ROM file system support
```

----------


## H-net

hi... wenn 2.6.4 kompilieren will kommt irgentwann bei make modules


```
drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x84d42): In function `splash_getraw':
: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'
drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x85544): In function `splash_verbose':
: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'
drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x85a28): In function `splash_status':
: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'
drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x85b5c): In function `splash_read_proc':
: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'
drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x85d35): In function `splash_write_proc':
: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'
make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Fehler 1
h-net:/usr/src/linux-2.6.4#
```

worann liegt das?

----------


## Jonathan

> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank für dein Howto! Der Bootsplash läuft bei mir jetzt auch unter Kernel 2.6.5 
> Ich kannte die sources.list-Einträge noch nicht, mir war's immer zu aufwendig die Dateien selbst anzupassen. Jetzt geht's und in den 15 Sekunden, in denen das System startet, kommt ein hübscher Bootscreen.
> Bei mir trat noch ein "Fehler" auf: es kam zuerst kein Bootsplash. Das lag daran, dass ich die Framebuffer-Auflösung auf 1280x1024 gestellt hatte und es dafür keinen Bootsplash gab. Nun hab ich sie auf 1024x768 gestellt - es geht.



in den 15 Sekunde, in denen das System startet...

mach was falsch? Mein System bootet 45 Sekunden, ohne die Anmeldung bei GNOME, und auch noch ohne CUPS und Apache..... (Gentoo)

Bei den SuSianern die ich kenne dauert es nochmal erheblich länder, vielleicht doppet so lange....

Gruß,
Jonathan

----------


## andiger

Hallo gemeinde :-)
TheGhost hatte das Problem einpaar posts früher angesprochen:

die sourcen debian-kernel 2.6.6 lassen sich mit dem patch 
http://www.bootsplash.de/files/boots...1.4-2.6.6.diff
nicht patchen, ich bekomme eine fehlermeldung:




> vivien:/usr/src/linux# patch -p1 --dry-run < /usr/src/kernel-patches/bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.6.diff
> patching file drivers/char/keyboard.c
> patching file drivers/char/n_tty.c
> patching file drivers/char/vt.c
> Hunk #1 succeeded at 3180 (offset 21 lines).
> patching file drivers/video/Kconfig
> patching file drivers/video/Makefile
> patching file drivers/video/bootsplash/Kconfig
> patching file drivers/video/bootsplash/Makefile
> ...


moechte auch ganz gerne einen hübschen bootsplash  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:  
danke schon mal für die hilfe

gruss andiger

----------


## TheGhost

Hi,
meines Wissens nach (kann sich aber auch mittlerweile geändert haben, bin da nicht so ganz up to date  :Smilie:  ) gibt es noch keien Patch für die Debian-Kernel-Sourcen.
Also bleibt wohl z.Zt. nur der Weg über die originalen Kernel von kernel.org.
Debian hat da irgendwas gepatched was sich mit dem o.g. Patch nicht verträgt.
Gruß

----------


## andiger

Hallo Leute
bei mir funzte nun der bootsplash mit den originalsourcen von kernel.org für 2.6.6 wunderbar.
ich habe das theme "bootsplash-theme-debian-tux" installiert, und die fortschrittsanzeige lief sogar bestenz durch, bis X startete.

Es hört sich jetzt doof an, aber nach einpaar tagen hörte die fortschrittsanzeige auf zu arbeiten... :-(
also die flashscreens sind da, aber die anzeige bewegt sich null   :Confused:  
Und ich habe 100% nichts geändert, hatte auch gar keine lust mehr, etwas zu ändern, wo es doch alles prima lief, und ich nach 1 woche bootsplash installation erstmal genug hatte...   :Wink:  

also ein recht komisches problem hier...

gruss andiger

----------


## debian-climber

das aller gleiche Probleme hab ich auch:-(, zuerst gings nicht (da hat mir das entsprechende Packet gefehlt), dann gings und ur plötzlich nciht mehr.

hast du schon ne Lösung dafür gefunden?

----------


## andiger

> hast du schon ne Lösung dafür gefunden?


nö 
 :Confused:   :Frown:

----------


## Tyrant

andiger: das liegt daran, das irgendwann beim dist-upgrade das sysv-rc paket geupdatet wurde, welches die gepatchten rc und rcS scripte überschrieben hat. einfach das sysv-rc-bootsplash paket neu installieren, und der balken sollte wieder tun. und zu den debian kernel sources kann ich nur sagen bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.6-debian.diff oder einfach mal öfter auf  bootsplash.de  vorbeischauen. desweiteren findet ihr auf der seite auch jede menge bootsplash themes

----------


## andiger

hi tyrant,

alles richtig!
kann nur sagen: thx a lot :-)

----------


## Tyrant

Und für linux 2.6.7 den hier:

bootsplash 2.6.7 

wobei man hier eine option deaktivieren muss, damit man ins bootsplash menü gelangt:



```
Processor type and features --->
  [   ] Use register arguments (EXPERIMENTAL)
Device Drivers --->
  Graphics support --->
    [ * ] Support for frame buffer devices
    [ * ] VESA VGA graphics support
  Console display driver support --->
    [ * ] Video mode selection support
    < * > Framebuffer Console support
  Logo configuration --->
    [   ] Bootup logo
  Bootsplash configuration --->
    [ * ] Bootup splash screen
```

so funktioniert es auf jeden fall!

----------


## TheGhost

@ Tyrant

Hi,
als Verfasser dieses kleinen HowTo`s möchte ich hiermit ein großes Dankeschön an Dich ausrichten (ich denke mal im Namen aller hier) für alle Patches, Themes etc. auf Deiner Seite.
Dies nebenher als kleine Selbstverständlichkeit!
Weiter so, bootsplash.de ist absolut gelungen und sehr hilfreich für alle die sich mit Bootsplash beschäftigen!
Gruß Thomas

----------


## Tyrant

danke für das lob  :Big Grin: 

und naja gelungen... im moment ist die seite noch etwas kahl... ich bastel aber grad an nem design für die page, mit evtl. nem forum und der möglichkeit, das leute ihre themes hochladen können etc. dauert aber noch nen stückchen.

----------


## TheGhost

Hi zusammen,
nachdem heute der 2.6.8er rausgekommen ist hier ein Link zum funktionierenden Patch:
ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/projects/kern...sh-3.1.6-2.6.8

Fluppt bestens damit.

----------


## Ahahn

hi leute!
da der apt mirror von http://mentors.debian.net/
keine binary packages mehr bereitstellt wollte ich fragen ob einer von euch einen altenativ server kennt oder die packages noch hat und online stellen kann.
auf der mentors seite und bei google finde ich leider nichts passendes bzw werde immer nur auf die mentors seite verwiesen

----------


## Ahahn

Bin auf meiner suche doch noch selber fündig geworden anch debian archivebn mit den bootsplash packages als binary:

deb http://www.bootsplash.de/files/debian unstable main
deb-src http://www.bootsplash.de/files/debian unstable main

----------


## Schaekel

Grüße,

Ich habe soweit den Kernel mit den richtigen Einstellungen kompiliert und auch Bootsplash sowie themes installiert. Beim Bootsplash habe ich ein 1024x768-Theme ausgewählt und auch das richtige in die lilo.conf geschrieben (vga=791). Soweit klappt auch alles, alle Konsolen bis auf Konsole 1, aber dazu mehr), haben ein Bootsplash. Doch in der Konsole 1 (tty1) erhalte ich das Bootsplash nur bei einem shutdown. Beim normalen booten wird es nicht angezeigt.

Aber was ist dieses "sysv-rc-bootsplash"? Wenn ich es installieren will, kommt folgendes:



```
linux:/home/schaekel# apt-get install sysv-rc-bootsplash
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
Einige Pakete konnten nicht installiert werden. Das kann bedeuten, dass
Sie eine unmögliche Situation angefordert haben oder dass, wenn Sie die
instabile Distribution verwenden, einige erforderliche Pakete noch nicht
kreiert oder aus Incoming herausbewegt wurden.

Da Sie nur eine einzige Operation angefordert haben ist es sehr wahrscheinlich,
dass das Paket einfach nicht installierbar ist und eine Fehlermeldung über
dieses Paket erfolgen sollte.
Die folgenden Informationen helfen Ihnen vielleicht, die Situation zu lösen:

Die folgenden Pakete haben nichterfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
  sysv-rc-bootsplash: Hängt ab: sysv-rc (< 2.86) aber 2.86-1 soll installiert werden
E: Kaputte Pakete
```

Aber eine neuere Version von sysv-rc gibt es in dem Sinne nicht.
Übrigens: Ich benutze SID

Gruß

Sascha

----------


## Ahahn

hast du mal versucht das paket aus einer anderen quelle zu installieren? vielleicht betrifft es ja nur das paket aus deiner aktuellen quelle.

----------


## Schaekel

ich benutzte die beiden:

deb http://www.bootsplash.de/files/debian unstable main
deb-src http://www.bootsplash.de/files/debian unstable main

also die, die du oben beschrieben hast  :Wink: .
Müsste ich dann mal nach einer neuen quelle schauen.

----------


## Tomy_MMX

Hmm.. der bootsplash funktioniert bei mir ohne probleme, aber der balken, der bewegt sich nicht!
Ich habe sysv-rc-bootsplash installiert aber da bewegt sich nichts!
Ich bin mit meinem latein am ende!

----------


## Ahahn

hi!
hat schon jemand einen patch für den 2.6.9-rc2 oder -rc3 gefunden?
würde nämlich gerne meinen "audio-cd-brenn kernel" auch patchen.
bootsplash.de und die anderen seiten haben leider nur patches bis 2.6.9-rc1 bzw 2.6.8.1.
ciao Ahahn

----------


## TheGhost

Hallo zusammen,
neue Patches für Kernel 2.6.9 rc2, rc3 und rc4 stehen unter www.bootsplash.de bereit.
Ein Dankeschön an Oliver!
Gruß ins Gemeindeleben & viel Spaß beim patchen ;-)

Edit:

Noch eine Bitte bzw. ein Vorschlag meinerseits:
Der Thread hier ist mittlerweile ja recht umfangreich geworden und ich selber nutze seit einiger Zeit Debian nicht mehr.
Daher weiß ich leider auch nicht wie Lösungen zu den zuletzt geposteten Problemen aussehen.
Wie wäre es wenn wir zusammen eine komplette Anleitung zum Thema Bootsplash verfassen und dann Distri-spezifische Lösungen mit einbauen, viellleicht in Form einer pdf-File oder sowas. Das würde die Einrichtung wesentlich erleichtern. Für Slackware kann ich das schreiben, für Debian müßten dann andere User eine aktualisierte Zusammenfassung an mich senden via PN, für Gentoo gibt`s ja eine hervorragende Anleitung im Netz und eigendlich steht ja auch alles unter bootsplash.de (sehr gut beschrieben und mit guten Links).
Ich werde mich am kommenden Wochenende hinsetzen und damit anfangen eine Zusammenfassung des Threads hier zu schreiben und das dann für Slackware ergänzen. Das Ergebnis häng ich dann an das erste Posting im Thread hier an. Wenn das fertig ist könnte ich Ergänzungen hinzufügen bzw. die File dann stetig ändern.
Das wäre mein Vorschlag dazu. Irgendwann könnte der Thread hier dann ja auch dicht gemacht werden wenn das aktualisierte HowTo fertig ist.
Wie wäre das? Ich denke halt das der Thread etwas zu umfangreich geworden ist für User die zum ersten Mal einen Bootsplash einrichten möchten und durch den Umfang eher verwirrt sind.
Meinungen sind erwünscht!

----------


## buffoon

Also ich bins nochmal. Ich habs neulich wieder mal probiert. Jedoch ohne erfolg. Ich habe nochmal die syslog angeschaut. Da steht zuerst, dass alles glatt geht und später, dass er kein ramdisk image finden kann:



```
Oct 17 14:12:54 buffoon kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize
Oct 17 14:12:54 buffoon kernel: nbd: registered device at major 43
Oct 17 14:12:54 buffoon kernel: 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27
...
Oct 17 14:12:54 buffoon kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 1
Oct 17 14:12:54 buffoon kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 17
Oct 17 14:12:54 buffoon kernel: Bridge firewalling registered
Oct 17 14:12:54 buffoon kernel: RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.
```

hier die lilo.conf:



```
lba32
boot=/dev/hda
root=/dev/hdb1
install=/boot/boot-menu.b
map=/boot/map
delay=20
prompt
#vga=ask

image=/linux2.6.8.1-s
  root=/dev/hda2
  label="Linux_2.6.8.1"
  read-only
  vga=791
  append="splash=silent;video=vesafb"
  initrd=/boot/initrd.splash
```

und im Anhang meine kernelconfig...

Ich hoff mal, mehr braucht ihr nicht...

Ach ja, die Pakete bootsplash, bootsplash-theme-debian-tux und das 3. Paket für die Statusleiste (weiß nimmer wies heißt aber egal) sind erfolgreich installiert.

----------


## zeeman

```
dmesg | grep RAMDIS
RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize
RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.
```

und es geht trotzdem.

aber ka, wo man da jetzt suchen soll.
ich hab es auch das erste mal nicht hinbekomen

ein paar kernel-versionen später dann hat es ohne probleme gefunzt.

ich denke dass da irgendwas mit dem FB nicht stimmt, aber was genau, keine ahnung
sry  :Frown:

----------


## Reo

Hab das jetzt auch mal versucht. Debian SID, Kernel 2.6.8

Leider funzt es nicht so ganz. Ich boote, dann kommt der Screnn (super, wie ich möchte), dann kommt nach kurzer Zeit aber doch wieder die Textanzeige mit dem Pinguin im Hintergrund, doch dann bleibt plötzlich alles komplett stehen. Ich weiß nicht wieso. Werde nochmal den Kernel anschauen, ob ich da alles richtig eingestellt habe. Aber eigentlich sollte es.

Naja, wollte nur mal sagen. Wenn irgendwer das Problem kennt, dann kann er ja sagen, wie er es gelöst hat, damit ich nicht endlos suchen muss und es doch nicht finde.

----------


## Reo

Also ich bin es nochmal. Ich habe jetzt alles versucht und bekomme es nicht hin.

Ich schreibe nochmal, was ich gemacht habe.
Patch für Kernel 2.6.8 gezogen. Patch durchgeführt.
Kernel kompiliert mit <*> Bootsplash verwenden (oder so ähnlich)

Dann habe ich den Bootsplash installiert 

```
apt-get install bootsplash bootsplash-theme-debian-tux
```

Es kam eine Fehlermeldung. Ich habe dann den die Datei initrd von Hand erstellt, weil diese nicht existierte. Dies habe ich dann mit 


```
splash -f -(nochwas) /PATHzudemTheme >  /boot/initrd.splash
```

 gemacht. Das steht hier irgendwo im Forum und das hat auch geklappt.


Jetzt noch der Lilo: Folgende Zeilen eingefügt: 



> # Kernelversuch mit Bootsplash
> image=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8-bootsplash
>         label="Linux 2.6.8-bs"
>         root=/dev/hda1
>         initrd="/boot/initrd.splash"
>         vga=791
>         append="splash=silent"




```
lilo
```

 ausgeführt.

So, wenn ich jetzt den Rechner reboote, dann kommt folgendes. Lilo wird gestartet, startet auch das richtige.
Jetzt kommt der Bootsplash. Sieht richtig gut aus. 1024x768.
Ich sehe den Screen, dann kommt ein kleines Stück Balken (in rot) ich würde sagen 10% von dem gesamten weißen Balken.
Dann springt er zum Text. Ich sehe den Pinguin als großes Hintergrundbild.
Er läd mein CD und da bleibt er dann stehen. Letzte Zeile ist irgendwas mit Uniform CD...

Er rattert noch nen Moment auf den Festplatten und dann bleibt alles stehen. Habe es Minutenlang ausgehalten, aber es passiert einfach nichts mehr.


So, jetzt mein Lösungsansatz.
Ich ändere den Lilo ab:



> # Kernelversuch mit Bootsplash
> image=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8-bootsplash
>         label="Linux 2.6.8-bs"
>         root=/dev/hda1
> #        initrd="/boot/initrd.splash"
> #        vga=791
> #        append="splash=silent"


Also ich kommentiere die letzten 3 zeilen für den Bootsplash aus. Und siehe da. Ich habe zwar keinen Bootsplash mehr, aber mein Rechner startet wieder wie gewohnt. Nach einiger Zeit (normal schnell) sehe ich meinen kdm und kann mich einloggen.


Ich schließe daraus, dass es irgendwie an meinem Bootsplash liegt und nicht am Kernel.

Kann mit BITTE wer helfen? Ich finde das sooo gut, aber bekomme es leider nicht hin.


PS: Vielleicht gibt es doch nen Problem mit dem Kernel, weiß nicht so genau.
Also der Bootvorgang ist anders als sonst. Es werden viel weniger Informationen angezeigt. Sonst steht sehr viel Text beim Startvorgang. Nun kommt nur sehr wenig. Er kommt genau bis zu der CD Uniform...., also genau dahin, wo er mit Bootsplash stehen bleibt. Aber hier ist es nun so, dass nach dem Rattern der Platte doch noch der kdm kommt. Also der Bootvorgang ist eigentlich genau so wie mit Bootsplash (also den Zeilen im Lilo, die ich auskommentiert habe). Es ist "nur" anders, dass der kdm auch wirklich gestartet wird.
Eben ist mir auch noch aufgefallen, dass meine Konsolen (also Strg+Alt+F1 - F6) "kaputt" sind. Der Bildschirm ist total bund und man kann keinen Text darauf sehen. Vielleicht habe ich doch nen Fehler im Kernel gemacht.

Naja, ich hoffe, dass ihr versteht, was ich meine, wenn nicht, dann fragt nochmal nach.

----------


## TheGhost

Hi,
zum Kernel:
Diese Einstellungen müssen im Kernel drin sein:
+Block Devices
      ++RAM Disk Support[*]
      +++Initial RAM disk (initrd) support[*]

      +Graphics Support
      ++Support for frame buffer devices[*]
      +++VESA VGA graphics support[*]



      ++Console display driver support
      +++VGA text console
      ++++Video mode selection support[*]
      +++Framebuffer Console support[*]

      ++Logo Configuration
      +++Bootup logo [ ]

      ++Bootsplash configuration
      +++Bootup splash screen[*]


Soweit dazu.

Der Befehl um quasi die init.splash "von Hand" zu erstellen lautet:
splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/themes/DeinTheme/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg > /boot/initrd 

Ich vermute auch (ohne zu wissen wie die SID-Pakete zur Zeit aussehen) das der Fehler bei Dir eher im Kernel liegt.
Irgendwas stimmt da nicht mit dem Videomodus.
Schau Dir die o.g. Einstellungen nochmal in Ruhe an und vergleich alles mit Deinen.
Ob die aktuellen SID-Bootsplashpakete in Ordnung sind sollte Dir wohl hier jemand sagen können der SID nutzt.

----------


## Reo

Danke für Deine Antwort.

Jetzt geht es. Ich habe zwar meine Soundkarte und meine Netzwerkkarte gekillt (also den Kernel falsch kompiliert), aber das bekomme ich wieder hin.

Ich hatte das alles angeschaltet, was Du da stehen hast, aber ich hatte zusätzlich noch viel mehr und habe das jetzt alles ausgeschaltet.

Aber ein Problem habe ich noch. Der Bootsplash kommt für ein paar Sek und dann sehe ich doch wieder die Text-Oberfläche. Zwar mit dem Pinguin im Hintergrund (also quasi im Verbose-Modus), obwohl ich im Lilo den silent-Modus aktiviert habe. Hast Du noch nen Tipp, woran das liegen könnte und wie ich das hinbekomme?

Ich danke Dir.


Gruß,
Reo

----------


## Reo

Ich bin es nochmal.

Also ich habe jetzt meinen Kernel wieder recht gut hinbekommen. Sound und Netzwerk läuft wieder.

Aber ich habe noch ein Problem. Der Bootsplash kommt zwar beim Starten, aber nach ein paar Sek ist er wieder weg und ich habe den "verbose"-Modus. Wie ich im Post zuvor schon geschrieben habe.

Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass mein RAM-Disk irgendwie spinnt. Ich habe es genau so eingestellt, wie es hier steht. Aber irgendwie haben schon ein paar Leute das Problem beschrieben, dass beim Booten eine Fehlermeldung kommt. Liegt das nun am Bootsplash oder fehlt doch noch irgendwas im Kernel, was man noch mit einschalten muss (oder zu viel eingeschaltet hat und ausschalten muss?)

Wäre super, wenn ich das noch hinbekomme, dann bin ich wirklich froh (erstmal *g*)

----------


## MaCRiP

Erstmal danke für die Super Anleitung   :Smilie:  
Ich habe mir eben den neuen Kernel 2.6.9 geholt entpackt und den 
neuen Con Kolivas Patch angewendet. 
Den Bootsplash Patch drauf, und den Kernel neu gebaut.

Hat alles vorzüglich geklappt   :Smilie: 

Achso das ganze mit Debian Sid

Sieht gut aus 

MaCRiP

----------


## Reo

Ich habe zwar nur Kernel 2.6.8 (möchte auch im Moment nicht updaten), aber auch Debian SID.

Hast Du nicht nen Tipp für mich, wieso mein RAMDISK nicht geht, obwohl ich es im "make menuconfig" richtig (nach Anleitung) eingestellt habe?

Bein Bootsplash verabschiedet sich nach 5 Sek und dann kommt der Text-Modus. Also mein Silent-Modus (wie im lilo eingestellt) geht bei mir nicht.  :Frown:

----------


## MaCRiP

@Reo
Ich backe meine Kernel immer mit intird, und nach Debian Art.
Also
make menuconfig
make-kpkg clean
make-kpkg --revision=custom.1.0 --initrd kernel_image
und mit
dpkg -i kernel-image-2.6.X_custom.1.0_i386.deb

MaCRiP

----------


## Reo

Hmm, das kenne ich noch garnicht so. Aber ich teste das mal und schaue dann mal, wie das geht und schaue, ob das mit dem Kernel dann geht.

Danke für den Hinweis.

----------


## buffoon

Hi!

Ich hab jetzt, nachdem ich Reo's post gelesen habe auch mal mit splash -f ... probiert... Jetzt gehts  :Smilie:  
Hab den tuxinfo-debian bootsplash genommen... sieht wirklich klasse aus  :Smilie: 

Dankeschö Reo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Reo

Na, das freut mich ja, dass ich "indirekt" helfen konnte.

Bei mir geht es noch nicht so richtig. Habe den Kernel jetzt noch mal gemacht, wie es oben steht.

Sehe da zwar keine Vorteile, weil es genauso lange dauert wie ein make clean && make bzImage && make modules && make modules_install
Dann noch bzImage kopieren, Lilo fertig machen und lilo ausführen.

Ich denke nicht, dass es da nen grundlegenende Unterschied zwischen der End-Kernels gibt. Nur eben die Entstehung ist vielleicht anders.


Naja, egal. Ich bekomme es irgendwie immernoch nicht hin. Aber das System startet, das ist mir ja erstmal am Wichtigsten. *g*
Den Rest bekomme ich sicher auch irgendwann nochmal hin. *g*


Vielleicht hat ja wer noch den entscheidenen Tipp oder beschreibt nochmal grob seinen eigenen Weg, dann sehe ich vielleicht wo bei mir der Fehler sein könnte.


Trotzdem danke an alle.
Reo

----------


## MaCRiP

Also noch mal
1.  Passenden Patch von Bootsplash.org geholt
2.  Kernel gepatcht mit patch -p0 < /usr/src/bootsplash-3.1.4-sp3-2.6.9-rc4.diff
3. make menuconfig 



> # Bootsplash configuration
> #
> CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH=y


4. kernel gebacken und installiert
5. apt-get install  bootsplash bootsplash-theme-newlinux
6. bootsplash eingerichtet [bei änderungen dpkg-reconfigure bootsplash]
7. Fertig, neu booten und siehe da es geht   :Wink: 

Wenn Du willst kann ich meine kernel .config noch drann hängen.

MaCRiP

----------


## Reo

> Also noch mal
> 1.  Passenden Patch von Bootsplash.org geholt
> 2.  Kernel gepatcht mit patch -p0 < /usr/src/bootsplash-3.1.4-sp3-2.6.9-rc4.diff
> 3. make menuconfig 
> 
> 4. kernel gebacken und installiert
> 5. apt-get install  bootsplash bootsplash-theme-newlinux
> 6. bootsplash eingerichtet [bei änderungen dpkg-reconfigure bootsplash]
> 7. Fertig, neu booten und siehe da es geht  
> ...


1. gemacht. 2.6.8
2. gemacht, keine Fehlermeldung
3. gemacht
4. gemacht
5. gemacht
6. FEHLER
dpkg-reconfigue bootsplash: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: bootsplash ist kaputt oder nicht komplett installiert
Habe es dann mit splash -f .... gemacht. Steht hier ja schon.
7. Ja, das geht auch. Der Bootsplash ist da, aber nur kurz. Und nach ein paar Sek kommt dann wieder der Textmodus.

----------


## TheGhost

Hallo zusammen,
wie ein paar Postings vorher versprochen habe ich mich hingesetzt und die Vorgehensweise zum Basteln eines Bootsplash in Form einer pdf-File an das allererste Posting hier angehängt. Ich denke das es vielleicht alles etwas vereinfacht.
Die Anleitung beinhaltet alles hier gepostete (also das was wichtig ist) nebst einer Kurzanleitung für Slackware-10.0 und einer ersten Auswahl von Links!
Ich werde mich bemühen diese Anleitung halbwegs aktuell zu halten. Dazu benötige ich allerdings Eure Unterstützung in Sachen Debian. Sollte eine apt-Quelle versiegt sein oder eine andere besser, erfolgsversprechender oder was auch immer, dann schickt mir eine PN mit allen Info`s, ich ändere die Anleitung dann entsprechend.
Die Slackware-Anleitung basiert größtenteils auf einem Paket von Brenton Leighton welches hier zu finden ist:
http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=11568
Brenton hat sich die Arbeit gemacht und eine komplette Installanleitung nebst Beispielscripten in das Paket eingefügt.
Wer also daran interessiert ist der kann sich das Paket dort ziehen und wenn dann noch Fragen sein sollten (was allerdings kaum zu erwarten ist a.G. der sehr guten Anleitung) dann stellt diese hier.
Demnächst folgt dann noch eine Erweiterung von mir in der ich beschreibe wie kleine .mng-Files (ein anderes Format für gif`s) während dem Boot- bzw. Shutdown-Vorgang abgespielt werden können. Ihr kennt das vielleicht noch von früheren Suse-Versionen oder auch anderen Distris. Oben links war mal eine "sich drehende Weltkugel" zu sehen oder ähnliches. Mittels u.a. Imagemagick kann man sich so auch andere gif`s einbauen, die dann mittels "bootanim" abgespielt werden. 

O.K., dann viel Spaß weiterhin.
Gruß Thomas

----------


## Reo

Ich denke, dass ich hier nen Fehler habe, den ich mir nicht erklären kann.

Also: Ich habe mit Debian den Kernel 2.6.8 installiert.
apt-get install kernel-source-2.6.8

wunderbar. Entpackt etc. Alles wunderbar.

Dann habe ich den Patch von bootsplash.de gezogen.
bootsplash-3.1.6-2.6.8.diff
Link: http://www.bootsplash.de/files/boots...1.6-2.6.8.diff

So, nun mache ich den Kernel-Patch
patch -p1 < /pfadzumKernel-Patch

Es kommt: 

patching file ...keyboard.c
.
.
.
.
patching file drivers/video/vesafb.c
Hunk #1 succceeded at 176 (offset 5 lines).
patching file include/linux/console_struct.h
.
.


Ist mein Kernel irgendwie falsch?
Wenn ja: Wie kann ich unter kernel.org einen Kernel laden, den ich dann auch für Debian nutzen kann? Kann ich einfach den 2.6.9 nehmen? Oder muss man den dann für Debian patchen?
Und welchen Patch nehme ich beim 2.6.9 (final) von kernel.org von der bootsplash.de?


Vielleicht liegt es bei mir ja einfach am Kernel, dass ich den Bootsplash zwar bekomme, aber nach nen paar Sek kommt dann wieder der Text-Modus.

----------


## TheGhost

Hi, 
ich hatte bei Debian auch mal das Problem mit dem Kernel aus den Debian-Kernel-Sourcen und einem Bootsplashpatch.
Damals schien es (mir) so das die Kernel-Sourcen von Debian in irgendeiner Art "bearbeitet" worden sind, also nicht mehr gleich den Vanilla-Sourcen. Besorg` Dir doch mal die Kernelsourcen von www.kernel.org und teste das damit. Ich vermute mal das es dann funktioniert. Du kannst Deine .config dafür weiterverwenden.
Also einfach Kernel-Sourcen besorgen, entpacken, patchen, Kernel durchrattern lassen, bzImage rüber nach /boot kopieren etc. und dann den neuen Kernel booten. 
Viel Glück dabei, wird schon funktionieren!
Gruß Thomas

Edit:

Für 2.6.9 funktioniert der Patch von www.bootsplash.de mit Endung -rc4 auch unter dem stabilen 2.6.9. Habe ich getestet.
Extra für Debian mußt Du nichts patchen.
Wie schon geschrieben, Kernel ziehen, entpacken (am besten nach /usr/src), via Konsole rein in die Sourcen, patchen, dann make menuconfig (bzw.xconfig), make bzImage, make modules und make modules_install, cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz-irgendwas, lilo bzw. grub anpassen (den alten Kernel aber erstmal nicht löschen, es kann ja auch was in die Hose gehen) und dann den neuen Kernel booten.
Und jubeln wenn`s klappt ;-)

----------


## Reo

Jau, habe das jetzt ja schon 100 Mal gemacht und immer wieder versucht den Kernel für Bootsplash zum Laufen zu bekommen. Versuceh das jetzt mit 2.6.9 und dann sehe ich mal, was passiert.

Auf jeden Fall danke ich Dir für die vielen Hinweise. Danke.

----------


## Reo

Jippi, Juhu,

glaubt es oder glaubt es nicht. Es GEHT!!!!   :Big Grin:  

Also: Genau wie Du gesagt hast. Kernel 2.6.9 von Kernel.org, dann das rc-4 Patch von bootsplash.org und der Rest steht ja auf der 1. Seite und in dem pdf-Anhang.

Super gut und alles okay. Ich danke Dir sehr.

Als Hinweis möchte ich was erwähnen, was ich aber nicht testen möchte, weil ich froh bin, dass es jetzt geht.
Debian bietet per apt-cache search bootsplash ein Patch an.
kernel-patch-bootsplash

Ich weiß nicht, ob das das ist, was vielleicht mit dem Debian 2.6.8 Kernel geht.

Also apt-get install kernel-source-2.6.8 kernel-patch-bootsplash

Ob das geht die beiden Pakete zu installieren und zum Laufen zu bekommen, kann ich im Moment nicht testen. Wenn ich am WE mehr Zeit finde, dann riskiere ich es vielleicht. Also ich teste das gerne für euch, ihr habt mir ja auch schon extrem geholfen. Aber ich bin eben Anfänger und bin froh, dass es im Moment läuft. Hoffe, ihr habt Verständnis dafür.


Gruß,
Reo

----------


## DebX

Hallo,

danke zunächst für die gelungene Anleitung.

Ich hatte es nach dieser soweit erfolgreich gemacht.
Allerdings beim apt-getten des bootsplashs, bekam ich die schon zuvor von anderen Usern gepostete Fehlermeldung:

Building bootsplash initrd image...
/etc/bootsplash/themes/current/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg: No such file or directory
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von bootsplash (--configure):
 Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
 bootsplash
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)

Leider ging man im Theard nicht weiter darauf ein.
Gibt es dazu schon eine Lösung?

Danke

dB

----------


## Reo

Ich war der, der das Problem hatte. Darum schreibe ich dazu mal was.

Also der Fehler ist meiner Meinung nach nicht lösbar. Zumindest nicht mit den Mitteln, die hier stehen. Ich habe alles versucht. Auch mehrfach um Probleme zu lösen.

Wie ich zuvor geschrieben habt, gibt es beim  apt-get install noch ein Update, was ich erst gestern gesehen habe. Ein kernel-patch-bootsplash.
Ich weiß nicht, ob das das Problem lösen kann. Ich werde es vielleicht am WE testen, wenn ich die Zeit dafür finde.

Sonst gibt es noch die 

```
splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/themes/DeinTheme/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg > /boot/initrd
```

Damit kannst Du initrd erstellen, die sonst vom apt-get install kommt. Aber da kommt ja die Fehlermeldung.
Problem war bei mir, dass der Bootsplash zwar ging, aber nach ein paar Sek wieder der Text-Modus kam.

Ich weiß nicht, ob es bei Dir vielleicht auf diese Weise geht.


Wenn nicht, dann empfehle ich Dir einfach auf Kernel 2.6.9 zu updaten und so. Das steht in dem Post über Deinem von mir. Das ging ohne Probleme bei mir.


Hoffe, dass auch ich mal helfen konnte bei diesem Thema.

----------


## DebX

> Ich war der, der das Problem hatte. Darum schreibe ich dazu mal was.
> 
> Also der Fehler ist meiner Meinung nach nicht lösbar. Zumindest nicht mit den Mitteln, die hier stehen. Ich habe alles versucht. Auch mehrfach um Probleme zu lösen.
> 
> Wie ich zuvor geschrieben habt, gibt es beim  apt-get install noch ein Update, was ich erst gestern gesehen habe. Ein kernel-patch-bootsplash.
> Ich weiß nicht, ob das das Problem lösen kann. Ich werde es vielleicht am WE testen, wenn ich die Zeit dafür finde.
> 
> Sonst gibt es noch die 
> 
> ...


Grüß dich Reo,

zunächst dankeschön für die Hilfestellung.
Ich denke mal da wir in der Minderheit sind, wird sich auch in dieser Hinsicht kaum was tun.
Ich benutze den Kernel 2.6.9.
Allerdings erfuhr ich heute auf der Linuxworld Expo in Frankfurt, das der 2.6.9er seit 2-3 Tagen als Stable rausgekommen ist, meiner ist vom 18.10.04 daher aller Warscheinlichkeit noch der rc4.
Der code funzt bei mir auch nicht., leider.
Bei mir tut sich nur was beim runterfahren, da erscheint ne blaue Farbe aber verwaschen.
Auserdem habe ich mir fast das Sys mit dem Grub Background Theme zerschossen. Also vorsicht.
Weist du vielleicht wo ich den Patch für den Stable 2.6.9er herbekomme?

Danke und gutes gelingen.

dB

----------


## befuse

Hi, 

also ich hatte bisher auch immer folgendes Problem:


```
Building bootsplash initrd image...
/etc/bootsplash/themes/current/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg: No such file or directory
dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von bootsplash (--configure):
Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
bootsplash
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```



Dieses Problem habe ich dann folgendermaßen behoben (ich hoffe es funktioniert auch bei anderen):
Das Problem denke ich bei mir war prinzipiell mal dass ich keine initrd.img o.ä. Datei hatte und es dadurch zu Problemen bei der installation kam. Meine Vorgehensweise danach war dann erst einmal alles bisherige zu deinstallieren:


```
dpkg --purge bootsplash-theme-debian-tux 
dpkg --purge bootsplash
```

 und falls man die progress-bar auch schon installiert hatte:


```
dpkg --purge sysv-rc-bootsplash
```


Danach hatte ich nochmals meine Kernel Einstellungen überprüft, also:


```
Code maturity level options  --->[*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers
Processor type and features  --->[*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support
Device Drivers  --->
    Block devices  --->
        <*> Loopback device support
        <*> RAM disk support
        (4096) Default RAM disk size[*]   Initial RAM disk (initrd) support
Graphics support  --->[*] Support for frame buffer devices[*]   VESA VGA graphics support
    Console display driver support  --->[*]   Video mode selection support
        <*> Framebuffer Console support
    Bootsplash configuration  --->[*] Bootup splash screen
```

 Des Weiteren habe ich in einem Forum gelesen dass man folgende Optionen deaktiviert lassen sollte, da dies im Zusammenhang mit Bootsplash zu Problemen führen kann (bin dann auch lieber mal Nummer sicher gegangen und die Optionen deaktiviert): 

```
Device Drivers  --->
    Graphics support  --->
            < >   nVidia Riva support  (do not enable!)
        Logo configuration  --->
            [ ] Bootup logo  (do not enable!)
```

Da ich keine initrd.img hatte, hab ich mir die initrd-tools geapt  :Wink: : 

```
apt-get install initrd-tools
```

 und eine initrd.img erstellt: 

```
mkinitrd /boot/initrd.img
```

Nun erneut versuchen Bootsplash zu installieren, und die neu erstellte initrd.img bei der konfiguration auswählen: 

```
apt-get install boostplash
```

 Diesmal sollte alles ohne Probleme und ohne Fehler durchlaufen. Ist dies der Fall passen wir noch schnell die lilo.conf an: 

```
initrd=/boot/initrd.img
vga=791
append="splash=verbose" oder "splash=silent"
```

 Dann lilo nochmals ausführen und rebooten und Daumen drücken  :Wink: . Hat man nun seinen Bootsplash kann man sich dann die progress-bar mittels: 

```
apt-get install sysv-rc-bootsplash
```

 besorgen.

Neue Bootsplashs installiert man am einfachsten mit: 

```
dpkg-reconfigure bootsplash
```

Und noch die Auflösungen für die lilo.conf: 

```
Colors	640x480	800x600	1024x768 1280x1024
256	769     771     773      775
32000	784     787     790      793
65000	785     788     791      794
16.7 Mill.786   789     792      795
```


So ich hoffe ich konnte wenigstens ein paar Leuten helfen die denselben Fehler wie ich hatte.

Gruß befuse

----------

